# Buhl Galvanized



## ironmountain

Found this at the farm. on the brace between the body of it and spout it says BUHL...there is a number 10 on the bottom.  Any idea on the age/value etc?


----------



## epackage

Looks late 30's early 40's


----------



## ironmountain

thanks!!! couldn't find anything online other references to Buhl, Minnesota and Buhl  in Ohio..


----------



## surfaceone

Hello ironmountain,

 It's a watering can, isn't it? Perhaps from the Buhl Water Co. of Buhl, Minnesota.






 There's a large photo of their water tower Here.

 Your best bet to find value might be with the group @ Buhl.


----------



## epackage

I'm figuring it's from this company which made Galv. Milk Cans back in the day...Buhl Manufacturing Company of Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jim,

 I think your figuring is pretty much on the button. Man those Detroit Buhls had their fingers in a lot of pies...









From.


----------



## ironmountain

found a few sites about the Buhl family in Detroit.  There's even a Buhl Building...interesting family.  Found a neat website about their milk on this page:
 http://dairyantiques.com/Other_Dairy_Antiques.html   nice info about milk bottles too


----------

